# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  ایستگاه کدهای جاوا اسکریپ

## sadegh2007i

سلام
من این تاپیک رو راه انداختم تا این جا مکانی باشه برای کدهای جاوا اسکریپ ... تا هر کسی که به کدهای جاوا اسکریپ نیاز داره بتونه این جا پیدا کنه
دوستان عزیز هر کد جاوایی که می بینید در این جا قرار ندارد را بگذارید تا مشکل شما هم با همیاری همه ی دوستان حل شود و در زمینه ی جاوا اسکریپ که این بخش به آن تعلق دارد بتوانیم همیار یکدیگر باشیم
متشکرم از شمایی که همچنان این بخش را خالی نمی گذارید./

----------


## sadegh2007i

با این اسکریپت علاوه بر اینکه میتونید راست کلیک رو بطور کلی قطع کنید ... میتونید بطور 
کلی دیدین سورس صفحه رو هم غیر فعال کنید . 

اسکریپت :

<script language=JavaScript>m='%3Cscript%20language%3DJava  Script%3E%3C%21--%0D%0A%0D%0Avar%20message%3D%22SORRY : %20 %21%22%3B%0D%0A%0D%0Afunction%20clickIE%28%29%20%2  0%7Bif%20%28document.all%29%20%7Balert%28message%2  9%3Breturn%20false%3B%7D%7D%0D%0Afunction%20clickN  S%28e%29%20%7Bif%20%0D%0A%28document.layers%7C%7C%  28document.getElementById%26%26%21document.all%29%  29%20%7B%0D%0Aif%20%28e.which%3D%3D2%7C%7Ce.which%  3D%3D3%29%20%7Balert%28message%29%3Breturn%20false  %3B%7D%7D%7D%0D%0Aif%20%28document.layers%29%20%0D  %0A%7Bdocument.captureEvents%28Event.MOUSEDOWN%29%  3Bdocument.onmousedown%3DclickNS%3B%7D%0D%0Aelse%7  Bdocument.onmouseup%3DclickNS%3Bdocument.oncontext  menu%3DclickIE%3B%7D%0D%0A%0D%0Adocument.oncontext  menu%3Dnew%20Function%28%22return%20false%22%29%0D  %0A%0D%0A//%20--%3E%3C/script%3E';d=unescape(m);document.write(d);</script></body> <p align="center"><a href="http://explorer.blogsky.com"> <font face="Tahoma" size="2">explorer blog</font></a></p></html>

>

----------


## sadegh2007i

*لرزش صفحه در هنگام استفاده از راست کلیک*

با استفاده از این اسکریپت شما میتوانید کلیک راست بازدید کننده را در وبلاگ خود غیر فعال نمایید و در عوض یک پیام ظاهر کنید. همچنین بعد از راست کلیک صفحه به شدت بلرزش در می آید.



<head><meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us"></head><SCRIPT language="">document.onmousedown=clickvar times=0var times2=10function click() {if ((event.button==2) || (event.button==3)) {if (times>=0) { earthquake() }alert("\n\n Nem faz isso, q aki naum é page lammerz!!");times++ } }function earthquake () {alert("Custom message")window.moveTo(0, 0)window.moveTo(1, 1)window.moveTo(2, 2)window.moveTo(3, 3)window.moveTo(4, 4)window.moveTo(5, 5)window.moveTo(6, 6)window.moveTo(7, 7)window.moveTo(8, 8)window.moveTo(9, 9)window.moveTo(10, 10)window.moveTo(9, 9)window.moveTo(8, 8)window.moveTo(7, 7)window.moveTo(6, 6)window.moveTo(5, 5)window.moveTo(4, 4)window.moveTo(3, 3)window.moveTo(2, 2)window.moveTo(1, 1)tremmors()}function tremmors() {window.moveTo(0, 0)window.moveTo(1, 1)window.moveTo(2, 2)window.moveTo(3, 3)window.moveTo(4, 4)window.moveTo(5, 5)window.moveTo(6, 6)window.moveTo(7, 7)window.moveTo(8, 8)window.moveTo(9, 9)window.moveTo(10, 10)window.moveTo(9, 9)window.moveTo(8, 8)window.moveTo(7, 7)window.moveTo(6, 6)window.moveTo(5, 5)window.moveTo(4, 4)window.moveTo(3, 3)window.moveTo(2, 2)window.moveTo(1, 1)tremmors()}</SCRIPT></body><p align="center"><b><a href="http://explorer.blogsky.com">explorer blog</a></b></p></html>

----------


## sadegh2007i

*موتور جستجوگر*
*msn.com*


 
<table BORDER="0" WIDTH="222" HEIGHT="18"> <tr> <td WIDTH="214" HEIGHT="10"> <form NAME="search" ID="search" ACTION="http://search.msn.com/results.asp" METHOD="get"> <p><a HREF="http://www.msn.com"> <img SRC="http://go.msn.com/AG/E/0.asp" width="61" height="33" BORDER="0" ALT="Go to msn.com"></a><font FACE="arial" SIZE="2"><strong>Search <font COLOR="#808080">the Web for:</font></strong></font><br> <input TYPE="text" ID="q" SIZE="18" MAXLENGTH="251" NAME="q" VCARD_NAME="SearchText"><input TYPE="submit" VALUE="Search" NAME="B1"><input TYPE="hidden" NAME="FORM" VALUE="FRNT"><input TYPE="hidden" NAME="un" VALUE="doc"><input TYPE="hidden" NAME="v" VALUE="1"></p> </form> </td> </tr> <tr> <td WIDTH="214" HEIGHT="21" VALIGN="bottom"> <p ALIGN="center"><font SIZE="1" FACE="arial"> <a HREF="http://search.msn.com/advanced.asp?MT=&RS=CHECKED&Form=FRNT">Use Advanced Search</a></font></td> </tr></table><p> </p></body></html>

----------


## eAmin

> با این اسکریپت علاوه بر اینکه میتونید راست کلیک رو بطور کلی قطع کنید ... میتونید بطور 
> کلی دیدین سورس صفحه رو هم غیر فعال کنید . 
> 
> اسکریپت :
> 
>  <script language=JavaScript>m='%3Cscript%20language%3DJava  Script%3E%3C%21--%0D%0A%0D%0Avar%20message%3D%22SORRY  : %20 %21%22%3B%0D%0A%0D%0Afunction%20clickIE%28%29%20%2  0%7Bif%20%28document.all%29%20%7Balert%28message%2  9%3Breturn%20false%3B%7D%7D%0D%0Afunction%20clickN  S%28e%29%20%7Bif%20%0D%0A%28document.layers%7C%7C%  28document.getElementById%26%26%21document.all%29%  29%20%7B%0D%0Aif%20%28e.which%3D%3D2%7C%7Ce.which%  3D%3D3%29%20%7Balert%28message%29%3Breturn%20false  %3B%7D%7D%7D%0D%0Aif%20%28document.layers%29%20%0D  %0A%7Bdocument.captureEvents%28Event.MOUSEDOWN%29%  3Bdocument.onmousedown%3DclickNS%3B%7D%0D%0Aelse%7  Bdocument.onmouseup%3DclickNS%3Bdocument.oncontext  menu%3DclickIE%3B%7D%0D%0A%0D%0Adocument.oncontext  menu%3Dnew%20Function%28%22return%20false%22%29%0D  %0A%0D%0A//%20--%3E%3C/script%3E';d=unescape(m);document.write(d);</script></body>	<p align="center"><a href="http://explorer.blogsky.com">	<font face="Tahoma" size="2">explorer blog</font></a></p></html>


سلام.

نمی شه گفت صد درصد این کار رو غیر ممکن می کنه!!!!
ولی فقط برای راست کلیک کردن به درد می خوره که از کار بندازتش...

----------


## sadegh2007i

*ایجاد منوی متحرک*

<script>if (!document.layers)document.write('<div id="divStayTopLeft" style="position:absolute">')</script><layer id="divStayTopLeft"><!--EDIT BELOW CODE TO YOUR OWN MENU--><table border="1" width="130" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr><td width="100%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"><p align="center"><b><font size="4">Menu</font></b></td></tr><tr><td width="100%" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><p align="left"> <a href="http://explorer.blogsky.com">تست</a><br><a href="http://explorer.blogsky.com">تست</a><br><a href="http://explorer.blogsky.com">تست</a><br><a href="http://explorer.blogsky.com">تست</a><br><a href="http://explorer.blogsky.com">وبلاگ</a></td></tr></table><!--END OF EDIT--></layer>


*تغییر نمایش چندین بنر یا عکس به همراه لینک آن بنر* 

<!--Powered javascript code by WWW.SONYCARD20.COM--><script language="JavaScript"><!-- Hide from old browsersvar i = 1;//This is where you load your banners change logo220.Gif to your banner namebanner1= new Image();banner1.src = "http://www.sonycard20.com/logo220.gif";banner2 = new Image();banner2.src = "http://www.sonycard20.com/anim44.gif";banner3 = new Image();banner3.src = "http://sonycard20.com/baneratr.gif";//This where you make your links for the banners banners1 is linked to links[1]links = new Arraylinks[1] = "http://www.sonycard20.com/domain.htm" links[2] = "http://www.namafilm.com"links[3] = "http://www.isbps.com/"//This will show up on the status bar when the mouse is moved over the bannerdescription = new Arraydescription[1] = "DOMAIN NAD HOSTING BY SONY CARD 20"description[2] = "BEST SITE ...... Click Here"description[3] = "Tozihat site"function startTime(){ var time= new Date(); hours= time.getHours(); mins= time.getMinutes(); secs= time.getSeconds(); closeTime=hours*3600+mins*60+secs; closeTime+=11; Timer();}function Timer(){ var time= new Date(); hours= time.getHours(); mins= time.getMinutes(); secs= time.getSeconds(); curTime=hours*3600+mins*60+secs if (curTime>=closeTime){ if (i < 3){ i++; document.banner.src = eval("banner" + i + ".src"); } else{ i = 1; document.banner.src = eval("banner" + i + ".src"); } startTime(); } else{ window.setTimeout("Timer()",1000)}}function clickLink(){ top.location = links[i]}function descript(){ window.status = description[i]}// --></script></head><body BGCOLOR="#FFFFFF" TEXT="#000000" LINK="#FF0000" VLINK="#000080" ALINK="#000080" onLoad="startTime();"><h2 align="center">Exchange Banner</h2><a target="_blank" href onClick="clickLink(); return false;" onMouseOver="descript(); return true;" onMouseOut="window.status=''"><p align="center"><img src="http://www.sonycard20.com/logo220.gif" href="http://www.sonycard20.com/domain.htm" border="0" name="banner" width="468" height="60"></a><br></p><p align="center"> </p></body></html> <!--Powered javascript code by WWW.SONYCARD20.COM-->

*قفل کردن راست کلیک بدون پیام* 

<script language=JavaScript>var message="";///////////////////////////////////function clickIE() {if (document.all) {(message);return false;}}function clickNS(e) {if (document.layers||(document.getElementById&&!docum  ent.all)) {if (e.which==2||e.which==3) {(message);return false;}}}if (document.layers) {document.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);document.  onmousedown=clickNS;}else{document.onmouseup=click  NS;document.oncontextmenu=clickIE;} </script>
[/FONT]

----------


## sadegh2007i

با استفاده از این اسکریپت رنگ زمینه صفحه شما مرتبا عوض میشه و رنگ 
زمینه شما بصورت چشمک زن به رنگ های مختلف تغییر خواهد کرد...



<!-- THREE STEPS TO INSTALL COLOR WHEEL: 1. Put the specified code into the HEAD of your HTML document 2. Add the onLoad event handler to the BODY tag 3. Copy the last coding into the BODY of your HTML document --><!-- STEP ONE: Copy this code into the BODY of your HTML document --> <HEAD><SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"><!-- Original: Eric Stremming <estremming@hotmail.com> --><!-- Web Site: http://www.geocities.com/SunsetStrip/Club/5970 --><!--Total Java Scripts 99 - Next Step Software--><!-- Beginvar pos = 10;function initArray() {this.length = initArray.arguments.length;for (var i = 0; i < this.length; i++) {this[i] = initArray.arguments[i]; }}var col=new initArray("4b","5b","8b","8b");function stop() {document.bgColor = '#FFFFFF';clearTimeout(loopID);}function start() {col[1]="red"col[2]="yellowgreen"col[3]="yellow"col[4]="whitesmoke"col[5]="white"col[6]="wheat"col[7]="violet"col[8]="turquoise"col[9]="tomato"col[10]="thistle"pos++;if (pos<0||pos>10) {pos = 0;}document.bgColor = col[pos];loopID = setTimeout("start()",50);}// End --></SCRIPT><!-- STEP TWO: Add the onLoad event handler to the BODY tag --><BODY onLoad="start()"><!-- STEP THREE: Copy this last code into the BODY of your HTML document --><CENTER><FORM><input type="button" value="On" onClick="start()"><input type="button" value="Off" onClick="stop()"></FORM></CENTER><!-- Script Size: 1.55 KB --></body></html>

----------


## sadegh2007i

این هم یک ماشین حساب کوچیک :

<!-- TWO STEPS TO INSTALL 5 FUNCTION CALCULATOR: 1. Paste the coding into the HEAD of your HTML document 2. Add the last code into the BODY of your HTML document --><!-- STEP ONE: Copy this code into the HEAD of your HTML document --><HEAD><SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"><!-- Original: Rick Johnson --><!-- Web Site: http://members.tripod.com/~RickJohnson --><!--Total Java Scripts 99 - Next Step Software--><!-- Beginfunction a_plus_b(form) {a=eval(form.a.value)b=eval(form.b.value)c=a+bform  .ans.value = c}function a_minus_b(form) {a=eval(form.a.value)b=eval(form.b.value)c=a-bform.ans.value=c}function a_times_b(form) {a=eval(form.a.value)b=eval(form.b.value)c=a*bform  .ans.value=c}function a_div_b(form) {a=eval(form.a.value)b=eval(form.b.value)c=a/bform.ans.value = c}function a_pow_b(form) {a=eval(form.a.value)b=eval(form.b.value)c=Math.po  w(a, b)form.ans.value = c}// End --></SCRIPT><!-- STEP TWO: Put this code into the BODY of your HTML document --><BODY><CENTER><FORM name="formx"><input type=text size=4 value=12 name="a"> <input type="button" value=" + " onClick="a_plus_b(this.form)"> <input type="button" value=" - " onClick="a_minus_b(this.form)"> <input type="button" value=" x " onClick="a_times_b(this.form)"> <input type="button" value=" / " onClick="a_div_b(this.form)"> <input type="button" value=" ^ " onClick="a_pow_b(this.form)"> <input type="number" size=4 value=3 name="b"> = <input type "number" value=0 name="ans" size=9></FORM></CENTER><!-- Script Size: 1.72 KB -->


ساعت و روز و تاریخ بصورت نوشتاری :


<!-- TWO STEPS TO INSTALL CURRENT DATE & TIME (LONG): 1. Paste the specified coding into the HEAD of your HTML document 2. Put the last code into the BODY of your HTML document --><!-- STEP ONE: Copy this code into the HEAD of your HTML document --> <HEAD><SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"><!--Total Java Scripts 99 - Next Step Software--><!-- Beginvar day="";var month="";var ampm="";var ampmhour="";var myweekday="";var year="";mydate = new Date();myday = mydate.getDay();mymonth = mydate.getMonth();myweekday= mydate.getDate();weekday= myweekday;myyear= mydate.getYear();year = myyear;myhours = mydate.getHours();ampmhour = (myhours > 12) ? myhours - 12 : myhours;ampm = (myhours >= 12) ? ' PM' : ' AM';mytime = mydate.getMinutes();myminutes = ((mytime < 10) ? ':0' : ':') + mytime;if(myday == 0)day = " Sunday, ";else if(myday == 1)day = " Monday, ";else if(myday == 2)day = " Tuesday, ";else if(myday == 3)day = " Wednesday, ";else if(myday == 4)day = " Thurday, ";else if(myday == 5)day = " Friday, ";else if(myday == 6)day = " Saturday, ";if(mymonth == 0) {month = "January ";}else if(mymonth ==1)month = "February ";else if(mymonth ==2)month = "March ";else if(mymonth ==3)month = "April ";else if(mymonth ==4)month = "May ";else if(mymonth ==5)month = "June ";else if(mymonth ==6)month = "July ";else if(mymonth ==7)month = "August ";else if(mymonth ==8)month = "September ";else if(mymonth ==9)month = "October ";else if(mymonth ==10)month = "November ";else if(mymonth ==11)month = "December ";// End --></SCRIPT><!-- STEP TWO: Copy this code into the BODY of your HTML document --><BODY><CENTER><SCRIPT>document.write("<b><font color=#ff0000 face='helvetica,arial'>" + ampmhour + "" + myminutes + ampm)document.write(" | " + day + month);document.write(myweekday + ", 19" + year + "</font>");</SCRIPT></CENTER><!-- Script Size: 1.93 KB -->

----------


## peyman1987

عزیز شما که اینهمه زحمت میکشی لطف کن کدهات رو بزار داخل تگ کد تا وقتی یکی وارد تاپیکت میشه نترسه.

----------


## sadegh2007i

پیغام ترک صفحه برای کاربر :

<!--Powered javascript code by http://data-source.coo.ir--> <SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"><!-- Hide from JavaScript-Impaired Browserslocnm=location.href;pos=locnm.indexOf("ind  exb.htm"<img border="0" src="Http://mihanblog.com/Yahoo/3.Gif">locnm1=locnm.substring(0,pos);function ByeWin() {windowIMA=window.open("",'Anim2','toolbar=no,loca  tion=no,directories=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,st  atus=no,resizable=1,width=310,height=290')windowIM  A.document.write("<HTML><TITLE>BYE BYE</TITLE>"+"<BODY BGCOLOR='black' text= 'white'><CENTER>"+"<FORM METHOD=GET ACTION='"+locnm1+"h5s3.html'>"+"<P><B>Good bye.!<P>Thanks for visiting MY SITE !<BR>"+"Please add your own html text here"+"<BR>Website Abstraction bids you farewell</B></FORM><BR>"<img border="0" src="Http://mihanblog.com/Yahoo/3.Gif">}// End Hiding --> </SCRIPT><BODY onUnload="ByeWin()">

----------


## svm-webmaster

کد بازگشت به یک صفحه قبل

<input type=button value="Back" onClick="history.go(-1)">

----------


## sadegh2007i

*قویترین سیستم دوستیابی جهان :
*<html dir="rtl">

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us">
<STYLE>.textforyp {
FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana,Arial,helvetica
}
.boxforyp {
FONT: 10px Verdana,Arial,helvetica; COLOR: #000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a3c5ed
}
.buttonforyp {
FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #7ba6db
}
</STYLE>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<style>
<!--
.textforyp {
FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana,Arial,helvetica
}
.boxforyp {
FONT: 10px Verdana,Arial,helvetica; COLOR: #000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a3c5ed
}
INPUT {
BORDER-RIGHT: #000 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 11px; BORDER-LEFT: #000 1px solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: tahoma, times new roman; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #c4d4f8
}
.buttonforyp {
FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #7ba6db
}
.blogtitle {
FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 40px; FILTER: glow(Color=#000000,Strength=10); MARGIN: 2px; WIDTH: 450px; COLOR: #00ff00; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, times new roman, sans-serif; HEIGHT: 60px
}
.adver {
PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; COLOR: #000; PADDING-TOP: 2px; FONT-FAMILY: tahoma, times new roman, verdana, arial, sans-serif; TEXT-ALIGN: justify
}
A {
FONT-SIZE: 11px; COLOR: #000; TEXT-DECORATION: none
}
A:link {
FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: #2871ca; TEXT-DECORATION: none
}
a:link.post1 {
FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1b4a85; TEXT-DECORATION: none
}
-->
</style>
</head>

<body>

<p>
<NOSCRIPT>
<A target=_blankhref="http://v1.nedstatbasic.net/stats?ACCkNQQuuLhe7bR0R/EwxQgVCGLw"><IMGheight=18src="C:\My Documents\New Folder (5)\New Folder\Tootfarangi4Kid Mohamad's PersiáááanBlog_files\n(1).gif" 
width=18 border=0 nosave=""></A></NOSCRIPT> <!-- End Nedstat Basic code -->
</p>
<DIV id=side14 style="border:3px solid #03366d; WIDTH: 472; HEIGHT: 95; font-weight:normal; left:57; position:absolute; top:35; text-align:center; background-color:#2669bd">
<CENTER>
<STYLE>.textforyp {
FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana,Arial,helvetica
}
.boxforyp {
FONT: 10px Verdana,Arial,helvetica; COLOR: #000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #a3c5ed
}
.buttonforyp {
FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #7ba6db
}
</STYLE>

<TABLE height=60 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 bgColor=#2669bdborder=0><FORMaction=http://rd.yahoo.com/SIG=11ocok4fv/M=214040.4307236.5568782.42/S=55377088:N/EXP=1075208816/A=1927468/R=0/*http://personals.yahoo.com/us/common/quicksearchmethod=get target=_blank>
<INPUT type=hidden value=1 name=submit1 style="font-size: 11px; color: #000000; font-family: tahoma, 'times new roman'; border: 1px solid #000; background-color: #c4d4f8"> 
<INPUTtype=hidden value=2 name=r_has_photo style="font-size: 11px; color: #000000; font-family: tahoma, 'times new roman'; border: 1px solid #000; background-color: #c4d4f8"> 
<INPUT type=hidden value=searchname=dest style="font-size: 11px; color: #000000; font-family: tahoma, 'times new roman'; border: 1px solid #000; background-color: #c4d4f8">
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TD rowSpan=2 dir="ltr"> </TD>
<TD dir="ltr"> </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD dir="ltr">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 dir="ltr">
<TBODY>
<TR align=middle dir="ltr">
<TD class=textforyp vAlign=bottom dir="ltr"><font face="Tahoma">
<span lang="fa">من یک </span></font></TD>
<TD class=textforyp vAlign=bottom dir="ltr"><font face="Tahoma">
<span lang="fa">به دنبال</span></font></TD>
<TD class=textforyp vAlign=bottom dir="ltr"><font face="Tahoma">
<span lang="fa">با سن</span></font></TD>
<TD class=textforyp vAlign=bottom dir="ltr"><font face="Tahoma">
<span lang="fa">با کد شهر</span></font></TD>
<TD class=textforyp vAlign=bottom dir="ltr"> </TD></TR>
<TR align=middle dir="ltr">
<TD class=textforyp vAlign=top dir="ltr"><SELECT class=boxforypid=r_gender_pref name=r_gender_pref>
<OPTION value=2selected dir="ltr">Man</OPTION><OPTION value=1 dir="ltr">Woman</OPTION></SELECT></TD>
<TD class=textforyp vAlign=top dir="ltr"><SELECT class=boxforyp id=r_gendername=r_gender><OPTION value=1 selected dir="ltr">Woman</OPTION>
<OPTIONvalue=2 dir="ltr">Man</OPTION></SELECT></TD>
<TD class=textforyp vAlign=top dir="ltr">
<INPUT class=boxforyp id=r_min_agemaxLength=80 size=3 name=r_min_age> <font face="Tahoma">
<span lang="fa">تا</span></font> 
<INPUT class=boxforypid=r_max_age maxLength=80 size=3 name=r_max_age> </TD>
<TD class=textforyp vAlign=top dir="ltr">
<INPUT class=boxforyp maxLength=80size=10 name=csz></TD>
<TD class=textforyp vAlign=top noWrap dir="ltr"><INPUT class=buttonforyp type=submit value=Go! name=submit></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></FORM></TBODY></TABLE>
<P class=blogtitle>
<a href="wt.blogfa.com">
<font face="Arial Black" size="6" color="#7BA6DB">p.d</font></a></P></CENTER></DIV>

</body>

</html>

----------


## sadegh2007i

اضافه کردن صفحه در بومارک

<!-- START OF Add Bookmark in IE DHTML -->
<!-- SUMMARY BRIEF
 This code will allow you to put a link on your
 page that, when clicked, will add a URL to the
 user's Favorites.
 NOTE: This will only work for IE users. It will
 NOT work for users using Netscape.
 You can change the bookmark link and text in the
 var bookmarkurl and var bookmarktitle attributes
 below.
 You can change the text of the actual link in the
 <A HREF> code that you will place for your link
 to appear in your page. It is located at the
 bottom of this page.
-->
<!-- Put this code inside of your <HEAD> tag. -->

<script language="JavaScript1.2">
<!--
var bookmarkurl="http://www.webloger.5u.com/"
var bookmarktitle="-=[ Webloger Web Site ]=-"
function ccaddbookmark() {
 if (document.all)
 window.external.AddFavorite(bookmarkurl,bookmarkti  tle)
}
//-->
</script>

<!-- Put this code into your page wherever you want the link to be. -->

<a href="javascript**:ccaddbookmark()" target="_self">
<font size="1" face="Arial">[ Add Webloger to your Favorites ]</font>
</a>

<!-- END OF Add Bookmark in IE DHTML -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

لینک قرار دادن سایت در هوم پیج

<!-- START OF Default Start Up Page Link (IE) DHTML -->

<!-- SUMMARY BRIEF
 This code makes a link that will set the user's
 default start up page (homepage) to whatever
 link you specify.
 You can change the URL (http://www.saman-golestani.tripod.com)
 to anything else you want. You can also change
 the Link Text in the code below. Make sure not
 to change any other code.
-->

<!-- Put this code wherever you want the link to be in your page. -->

<font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#008000">

<a class="chlnk" style="cursor:hand; text-decoration:none; font-weight:700" 
 onClick="this.style.behavior='url(#default#homepag  e)';
 this.setHomePage('http://www.webloger.5u.com/');">
Click here to make Webloger your default homepage!
</a>

</font>

<!-- END OF Default Start Up Page Link (IE) DHTML -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

قرار دادن جستجوگر کلمه در سایت

<!-- START OF Default Start Up Page Link (IE) DHTML -->
 
<!-- SUMMARY BRIEF
 This code makes a link that will set the user's
 default start up page (homepage) to whatever
 link you specify.
 You can change the URL (http://www.saman-golestani.tripod.com)
 to anything else you want. You can also change
 the Link Text in the code below. Make sure not
 to change any other code.
-->
 
<!-- Put this code wherever you want the link to be in your page. -->
 
<font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#008000">
 
<a class="chlnk" style="cursor:hand; text-decoration:none; font-weight:700" 
 onClick="this.style.behavior='url(#default#homepag  e)';
 this.setHomePage('http://www.webloger.5u.com/');">
Click here to make Webloger your default homepage!
</a>
 
</font>
 
<!-- END OF Default Start Up Page Link (IE) DHTML -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

اتوماتیک صفحه را ماکسیمایز می کند :

<!-- START OF Window Auto Maximize DHTML -->

<!-- SUMMARY BRIEF
 This code will automatically maximize the
 browser window when the page is loaded.
-->

<!-- Put this code inside of your <HEAD> tag. -->

<script language="JavaScript1.2">
<!--
top.window.moveTo(0,0);
if (document.all) {
top.window.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.avail  Height);
}
else if (document.layers||document.getElementById) {
if (top.window.outerHeight<screen.availHeight||top.wi  ndow.outerWidth<screen.availWidth){
top.window.outerHeight = screen.availHeight;
top.window.outerWidth = screen.availWidth;
}
}
//-->
</script>

<!-- END OF Window Auto Maximize DHTML -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

ایجاد لینک زیر شاخه ای :

<!--   DESCRIPTION:  This will make your background colors
change upon buttonclick.
 INSTRUCTIONS:  Place this script in the HEAD tags of
your webpage.  Then place the button in your webpage.  When
someone clicks it, the webpage background colors will blink.
To change the color of the blinking background, alter the 
color-hex tag in the 'function blinkOn' section.  This is the
very first section of the JavaScript. 
-->
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
//Modified by CoffeeCup Software 
//This code is Copyright (c) 1997 CoffeeCup Software 
//all rights reserved. License is granted to a single user to 
//reuse this code on a personal or business Web Site. 

function blinkOn(){
        theWin.document.bgColor = "#000000"
        nTimes++
        CCTimeOutID = window.setTimeout("blinkOff()",250);
}
function blinkOff(){
        theWin.document.bgColor = "FFFFFF"
        if (nTimes < 5)
                CCTimeOutID = window.setTimeout("blinkOn()",250);
        else theWin.history.go(0)
}

function blinkCC(aWin)
{
        nTimes = 0
        theWin = aWin
        CCTimeOutID = window.setTimeout("blinkOn()",250);
}
</SCRIPT>

<CENTER><FORM><INPUT TYPE="BUTTON" VALUE="On/Off Switch" onClick="blinkCC(self)"></FORM></CENTER>

----------


## sadegh2007i

دکمه خاموش و روشن کردن صفحه :

<!--   DESCRIPTION:  This will make your background colors
change upon buttonclick.
 INSTRUCTIONS:  Place this script in the HEAD tags of
your webpage.  Then place the button in your webpage.  When
someone clicks it, the webpage background colors will blink.
To change the color of the blinking background, alter the 
color-hex tag in the 'function blinkOn' section.  This is the
very first section of the JavaScript. 
-->
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
//Modified by CoffeeCup Software 
//This code is Copyright (c) 1997 CoffeeCup Software 
//all rights reserved. License is granted to a single user to 
//reuse this code on a personal or business Web Site. 

function blinkOn(){
        theWin.document.bgColor = "#000000"
        nTimes++
        CCTimeOutID = window.setTimeout("blinkOff()",250);
}
function blinkOff(){
        theWin.document.bgColor = "FFFFFF"
        if (nTimes < 5)
                CCTimeOutID = window.setTimeout("blinkOn()",250);
        else theWin.history.go(0)
}

function blinkCC(aWin)
{
        nTimes = 0
        theWin = aWin
        CCTimeOutID = window.setTimeout("blinkOn()",250);
}
</SCRIPT>

<CENTER><FORM><INPUT TYPE="BUTTON" VALUE="On/Off Switch" onClick="blinkCC(self)"></FORM></CENTER>

----------


## sadegh2007i

خروج از جستجوگر :

<!-- Start of Close Browser Script -->
<!-- When the "Close Window" button is clicked, this script
 will close the browser window that the webpage is in.
-->
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function closeIt() {
  close();
}
// -->
</script>
<center>
<form>
<input type=button value="Close Window" onClick="closeIt()">
</form>
</center>
<!-- End of Close Browser Script -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

اضافه کردن به favorites :

<!-- Start of Add to Favorites IE -->
<!-- Put this script anywhere in your webpage and when a visitor goes
 to your webpage using Internet Explorer, they only need to 
 click on the link to add your webpage to their FAVORITES
 folder.  Netscape users will simply get a reminder to press
 CTRL-D to bookmark.
-->
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
if ((navigator.appName == "Microsoft Internet Explorer") && (parseInt(navigator.appVersion) >= 4)) {
var url="http://www.webloger.5u.com";
var title="Webloger - Web Authoring Tools";
document.write('<A HREF="javascript**:window.ext');
document.write('ernal.AddFavorite(url,title);" ');
document.write('onMouseOver=" window.status=');
document.write("'Add our site to your favorites!'; return true ");
document.write('"onMouseOut=" window.status=');
document.write("' '; return true ");
document.write('">Add our site to your favorites!</a>');
}
else {
var msg = "Don't forget to bookmark us!";
if(navigator.appName == "Netscape") msg += "  (CTRL-D)";
document.write(msg);
}
// -->
</script>
<!-- End of Add to Favorites IE -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

جستجوگر آی دی :

<!-- Start of Browser ID JavaScript-->
<!-- This Script allows the visitor to click on the buttons to display their browser's info -->
<!-- Instructions: Just put the beginning of this script between your pages open and closing
 head tags and the later part in the body where you want it displayed in your page.  -->
<!-- Script supplied with CoffeeCup HTML Editor -->
<!--             www.coffeecup.com              -->
<head><script>
 <!--
 function CC_getBrowserName()   {   
         document.forms[0].elements[0].value =navigator.appName;     
 }
 function CC_getBrowserVersion()   {   
         document.forms[0].elements[0].value =  navigator.appVersion;     
 }
 function CC_getBrowserCodeName()   {   
         document.forms[0].elements[0].value = navigator.appCodeName;     
 }
 function CC_getBrowserUserAgent()   {   
         document.forms[0].elements[0].value =  navigator.userAgent;     
 }
 function CC_getBrowserNameVersion()   {   
         document.forms[0].elements[0].value = navigator.appName + " " + navigator.appVersion;     
 }
 // -->
 </script>
 </head>
 <center>
 
<center>
 <form NAME="detect">
 <input TYPE="text" NAME="browser" SIZE="26" MAXLENGTH="40" VALUE="Browser Detection"><br>
 <br><br>Choose a button to reveal your browser's self image.<br>
 <input TYPE="button" VALUE="appName" onClick="CC_getBrowserName()">
 <input TYPE="button" VALUE="appVersion" onClick="CC_getBrowserVersion()">
 <input TYPE="button" VALUE="appCodeName" onClick="CC_getBrowserCodeName()">
 <input TYPE="button" VALUE="userAgent" onClick="CC_getBrowserUserAgent()">
 <input TYPE="button" VALUE="appName / appVersion" onClick="CC_getBrowserNameVersion()"><br><br><br>
 </form>
 </center><p> 
<!-- End of Browser ID JavaScript-->

----------


## sadegh2007i

دکمه ای برای پرینت از صفحه :

<!-- Print Page Script
Use this script to have your
users print your HTML page
-->
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
if (window.print) {
document.write('<form> '
+ '<input type=button name=print value="Click" '
+ 'onClick="javascript**:window.print()"> To Print this page!</form>');
}
// End -->
</script>

----------


## sadegh2007i

رفرش کردن به هنگام تغییر اندازه جستجوگر :

<!-- Reload on Resize
If a user resizes the window, it will reload the page,
good if you use multiple javascripts or dhtml on your
page.  
-->
<BODY onResize="window.location.href = window.location.href;">

----------


## sadegh2007i

ساعت و تاریخ  :

<!-- This is a great Clock and Calendar, You MUST change the color= attribute 
in the script so you can view it on your pages-->
<script language="JavaScript">
<!-- hide script from old browsers
// Modified by CoffeeCup Software
function process(){}
  today = new Date()
  if(today.getMinutes() < 10) {
    pad = "0"}
  else
    pad = "";
  document.write("<center><FONT SIZE=4 color=black>Welcome!!</FONT></center>")
  if((today.getHours() < 12) && (today.getHours() >= 6))
  {  document.write("<center><FONT SIZE=4 color=black>Good Morning</FONT></center>")}
  if((today.getHours() >= 12) && (today.getHours() < 18))
  {  document.write("<center><FONT SIZE=4 color=black>Good Afternoon</FONT></center>")}
  if((today.getHours() >= 18) && (today.getHours() <= 23))
  {  document.write("<center><FONT SIZE=4 color=black>Good Evening</FONT></center>")}
  if((today.getHours() >= 0) && (today.getHours() < 4))
  {  document.write("<center><FONT SIZE=4 color=black>You're up late today.</FONT></center>")}
  if((today.getHours() >= 4) && (today.getHours() <= 6))
  {  document.write("<center><FONT SIZE=4 color=black>Wow! You are up early!!</FONT></center>")}
  document.write("<center><FONT SIZE=3 color=black>Time: ",today.getHours(),":",pad,today.getMinutes())
  document.write("  Date: ",today.getMonth()+1,"/",today.getDate(),"/",today.getYear(),"<br></font></center>");
// end hiding contents -->
</script>

----------


## sadegh2007i

تاریخ :

!--Start of JavaScript Place after the closing TITLE tag--
!--   DESCRIPTION  This will create a header on the top 
right side of your webpage with the current date and time.  
 INSTRUCTIONS  Place this script in between the HEAD
tags of your webpage.   Change the size and color of the text
by altering the values found in the next to last line of the
JavaScript.  
 FUNCTIONALITY Works in both Netscape & IE.
--
SCRIPT LANGUAGE=JavaScript
Modified by CoffeeCup Software 
This code is Copyright (c) 2000 CoffeeCup Software 
all rights reserved. License is granted to a single user to 
reuse this code on a personal or business Web Site. 
        var now = new Date();
        var hours = now.getHours();
        var minutes = now.getMinutes();
        var timeValue =  + ((hours 12)  hours -12 hours)
        timeValue += ((minutes  10)  0  ) + minutes
        timeValue += (hours = 12)   P.M.   A.M.
        timerRunning = true;

     mydate = new Date();
     myday = mydate.getDay();
     mymonth = mydate.getMonth();
     myweekday= mydate.getDate();
     weekday= myweekday;
     myyear= mydate.getYear();
     year = myyear
     if(myday == 0)
             day =  Sunday,       
     else if(myday == 1)
           day =  Monday, 
     else if(myday == 2)
             day =  Tuesday,    
     else if(myday == 3)
             day =  Wednesday,    
     else if(myday == 4)
             day =  Thursday, 
     else if(myday == 5)
             day =  Friday, 
     else if(myday == 6)
             day =  Saturday, 
     if(mymonth == 0)
              month = January 
     else if(mymonth ==1)
              month = February 
     else if(mymonth ==2)
             month = March 
     else if(mymonth ==3)
            month = April 
     else if(mymonth ==4)
              month = May 
     else if(mymonth ==5)
              month = June 
     else if(mymonth ==6)
              month = July 
     else if(mymonth ==7)
            month = August 
     else if(mymonth ==8)
           month = September 
     else if(mymonth ==9)
          month = October 
     else if(mymonth ==10)
          month = November 
     else if(mymonth ==11)
          month = December 
     document.write(BP ALIGN=RIGHTFONT SIZE=-1 FACE=VERDANA,ARIAL + timeValue +    +day + month);
     document.write(myweekday+,+  2000FONTBBRHR WIDTH=300 ALIGN=RIGHTP);
SCRIPT
!--This is the end of the JavaScript Make sure this script is between the HEAD tags--

----------


## sadegh2007i

نشان دادن مدت زمان ورود کاربر :

<!--Start of How Long JavaScript -->
<!--   DESCRIPTION:  This will pop up a message and tell the user
how long they have been on your site.
 INSTRUCTIONS:  Place the top part of the script above the HEAD tag.
Place the bottom part with the link in the body of your webpage.  Make sure 
you include the onLoad function in your BODY tag.
DO NOT PLACE TWO BODY TAGS ON YOUR PAGE.
 FUNCTIONALITY: Works in both Netscape & IE.
-->
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JAVASCRIPT">
//Modified by CoffeeCup Software 
//This code is Copyright (c) 1998 CoffeeCup Software 
//All rights reserved. License is granted to a single user to 
//reuse this code on a personal or business Web Site.
 function time_arrived() {
    enter=new Date();
 }
 function time_here() {
    exit=new Date();
    time=(exit.getTime()-enter.getTime())/1000;
    time=Math.round(time);
    alert ("You have been here for " + time + " seconds.  Getting tired?")
 }
 </SCRIPT>
 <!-- This should be above the HEAD tag -->

<BODY onLoad='time_arrived()'>
<CENTER>
<FORM>
<INPUT type="button" name="timehere" value="You have been here for..." onClick='time_here()'>
</FORM>
</CENTER>
<!--End of How Long JavaScript -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

تایمر :

<!-- Start of StopWatch JavaScript -->
<!-- A javascript stopwatch -->
<!-- Instructions: 
 1.  Copy the coding into the HEAD of your HTML document
 2.  Add the last code into the BODY of your HTML document  -->
<!-- Script supplied with CoffeeCup HTML Editor -->
<!--             www.coffeecup.com              -->
<HEAD>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!-- This script and many more are available free online at -->
<!-- The JavaScript Source!! http://javascript.internet.com -->
<!-- Begin
var ms = 0;
var state = 0;
function startstop() {
if (state == 0) {
state = 1;
then = new Date();
then.setTime(then.getTime() - ms);
} else {
state = 0;
now = new Date();
ms = now.getTime() - then.getTime();
document.stpw.time.value = ms;
   }
}
function swreset() {
state = 0;
ms = 0;
document.stpw.time.value = ms;
}
function display() {
setTimeout("display();", 50);
if (state == 1)  {now = new Date();
ms = now.getTime() - then.getTime();
document.stpw.time.value = ms;
   }
}
// End -->
</SCRIPT>
<BODY onLoad="display()">
<CENTER>
<FORM NAME="stpw">
Time:
<INPUT TYPE="text" Name="time">
<INPUT TYPE="BUTTON" Name="ssbutton" VALUE="Start/Stop" onClick="startstop()">
<INPUT TYPE="BUTTON" NAME="reset" VALUE="Reset" onClick="swreset()">
</FORM>
</CENTER>
<!-- End of StopWatch JavaScript -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

امکان ارسال ایمیل :

<!-- Start of E-Mail Form JavaScript-->
<!--   DESCRIPTION:  This will send you an e-mail with whatever your visitor enters in the fields. 
 INSTRUCTIONS:  Place this entire script where you want the form to show up on the page.  You can change the values (Name, E-mail, Phone, etc.)  Just be sure to change that fields value in the script.  See where is says, "document.ccform.name.value", that is for the input field "name".  BE SURE TO CHANGE THE E-MAIL ADDRESS BELOW.  Currently it's at 'you@yourprovider.com'.
 FUNCTIONALITY: Works in both Netscape and IE.  ONLY WORKS IF THE VISITOR HAS THEIR E-MAIL SET UP ON THEIR BROWSER.  
-->
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE=JavaScript>
//Modified by CoffeeCup Software 
//This code is Copyright (c) 1998 CoffeeCup Software 
//All rights reserved. License is granted to a single user to 
//reuse this code on a personal or business Web Site. 
<!--  
  if (navigator.appVersion.lastIndexOf('Win') != -1) {
      dropline = "\r\n"  } else { dropline = "\n" }
function coffeemsg(form) {
document.ccform.Message.value = (
   '  ' + dropline + dropline
  + '-----CoffeeCup AutoMated E-Mail Form---START----- ' + dropline
  + dropline + dropline 
  + 'Name     : ' + document.ccform.name.value + dropline
  + 'Phone    : ' + document.ccform.phone.value + dropline
  + 'Subject  : ' + document.ccform.subject.value + dropline
  + 'E-mail    : ' + document.ccform.email.value + dropline
  + 'Message: ' + document.ccform.message.value
  + dropline  + dropline
  + '-----CoffeeCup AutoMated E-Mail Form----END------ ' + dropline
  + dropline + 'E-Mail Form JavaScript by:' + dropline
  + 'http://www.coffeecup.com' + dropline
  + dropline + dropline 
  + ' FIELD VALUES: ' + dropline
  + '  ' + dropline
);
}
// -->
</SCRIPT>
<FORM name="ccform" method="post" action="mailto:you@yourprovider.com?subject=Message"
 enctype="text/plain">
<INPUT type=hidden name="Message">
<FONT FACE="VERDANA, ARIAL"><B>Name:</B></FONT><P>
<INPUT type="text" size=25 name="name" onChange="coffeemsg()">
<P>
<FONT FACE="VERDANA, ARIAL"><B>Phone:</B><P>
<INPUT type="text" size=25 name="phone" onChange="coffeemsg()">
<P>
<FONT FACE="VERDANA, ARIAL"><B>Email:</B></FONT><P>
<INPUT type="text" size=25 name="email" onChange="coffeemsg()">
<P>
<FONT FACE="VERDANA, ARIAL"><B>Subject:</B></FONT><P>
<INPUT type="text" size=25 name="subject" onChange="coffeemsg()">
<P>
<FONT FACE="VERDANA, ARIAL"><B>Message:</B></FONT><P>
<TEXTAREA rows=5 cols=45 wrap="auto" name=message onChange="coffeemsg()">

----------


## sadegh2007i

نشان دهنده تصاویر :

<!-- Drop Down Image Preview

  1.  Copy the coding into the HEAD of your HTML document
  2.  Add the last code into the BODY of your HTML document  -->
<!-- STEP ONE: Paste this code into the HEAD of your HTML document  -->
<HEAD>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function CoffeePreview(sel) {
document.CoffeePreview.src = "" + sel.options[sel.selectedIndex].value;
}
function CoffeeShow(sel) {
images = new Array();
images[1] = "1.jpg";
images[2] = "2.jpg";
images[3] = "3.jpg";
images[4] = "4.jpg";
images[5] = "5.jpg";
images[6] = "6.jpg";
window.location.href = images[sel.selectedIndex+1];
}
//  End -->
</script>
</HEAD>
<!-- STEP TWO: Copy this code into the BODY of your HTML document  -->
<BODY>
<center>
<form name=previewselect>
<select name=selbox size=1 onChange="CoffeePreview(this)">
<option value="1-small.jpg">Image #1
<option value="2-small.jpg">Image #2
<option value="3-small.jpg">Image #3
<option value="4-small.jpg">Image #4
<option value="5-small.jpg">Image #5
<option value="6-small.jpg">Image #6
</select>
<p>
<img name="preview" src="1-small.jpg" width=150 height=113 border=1>
<p>
<input type=button value="view Image" onclick="CoffeeShow(this.form.selbox)">
</form>
</center>

----------


## sadegh2007i

خوش آمد گویی :

<!-- This allows the user confirm entering the page -->
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"><!--
//modified by Coffeecup.com
function Info()
{
  if (!confirm("Press < OK > to enter . Press < Cancel > if you want to change your mind"))
  history.go(-1);return " "
}
document.writeln(Info())<!--End--></script>

----------


## sadegh2007i

از بین بردن آندرلاین از زیر لینکها :

<!-- Start Of No Underlined Links Script -->
<!-- This script takes the underline off of links. -->
<!-- Instructions: Just put this script anywhere on your webpage
 before links that you wish not to have underlined.  -->
<!-- Script supplied with CoffeeCup HTML Editor -->
<!--             www.coffeecup.com              -->
<STYLE TYPE="text/css">
<!--
A { text-decoration: none; }
A:link { color: #000099; }
A:visited { color: #000099; }
-->
</STYLE>
<!-- End Of No Underlined Links Script -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

پیغام های پشت سر هم :

<!--   DESCRIPTION:  This will create a random alert message of any kind.  Shown here in HTML Tags.  You can replace the tags with phrases, help tips, anything that can be randomly diplayed.
 INSTRUCTIONS:  Place this script in the BODY of your webpage.  Change the VALUE to change the name on the Button.  Change the HTML Tags to whatever variable you wish to have randomly displayed.
 FUNCTIONALITY: Works in both Netscape & IE.
//Modified by CoffeeCup Software 
//This code is Copyright (c) 1997 CoffeeCup Software 
//all rights reserved. License is granted to a single user to 
//reuse this code on a personal or business Web Site. 
-->

<FORM>
<INPUT TYPE="button" NAME="coffee" VALUE="HTML TAGS" onClick="randomMessage()">
</FORM>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
function randomMessage() {
        var cc = new Array(30)
        cc[0] = "<BODY>"
        cc[1] = "<HTML>"
        cc[2] = "<HEAD>"
        cc[3] = "<TITLE>"
        cc[4] = "<HR>"
        cc[5] = "<IMG SRC=>"
        cc[6] = "<B>"
        cc[7] = "<U>"
        cc[8] = "<UL>"
        cc[9] = "<OL>"
        cc[10] = "<BODY>"
        cc[11] = "<HTML>"
        cc[12] = "<HEAD>"
        cc[13] = "<TITLE>"
        cc[14] = "<HR>"
        cc[15] = "<IMG SRC=>"
        cc[16] = "<B>"
        cc[17] = "<U>"
        cc[18] = "<UL>"
        cc[19] = "<OL>"
        cc[20] = "<BODY>"
        cc[21] = "<HTML>"
        cc[22] = "<HEAD>"
        cc[23] = "<TITLE>"
        cc[24] = "<HR>"
        cc[25] = "<IMG SRC=>"
        cc[26] = "<B>"
        cc[27] = "<U>"
        cc[28] = "<UL>"
        cc[29] = "<OL>"
        var now = new Date()
        var sec = now.getSeconds()
        alert("HTML TAG:\r" + cc[sec % 30])
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>

----------


## sadegh2007i

پرسش سئوال از کاربر :

<!-- Start of Hello Visitor JavaScript-->
<!--   DESCRIPTION:  This will ask the user for his/her name, then tell them WELCOME.
 INSTRUCTIONS:  Place this script below the BODY tag, before you start the content of your page.  
 FUNCTIONALITY: Works in both Netscape and IE.
-->
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
//Modified by CoffeeCup Software 
//This code is Copyright (c) 1998 CoffeeCup Software 
//All rights reserved. License is granted to a single user to 
//reuse this code on a personal or business Web Site. 
<!-- 
{
var name = prompt ('Your name','');
var color = prompt ('Color name','');
document.write("<CENTER><FONT FACE=ARIAdL,VERDANA COLOR="+color+" SIZE=5>Welcome To Web Designer "+name+".</FONT><HR NOSHADE WIDTH=450></CENTER><P>")
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>
<!-- End of Hello Visitor JavaScript -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

رقص متن در استاتور بار :

<!-- Start of Typing Text Script -->
<!-- This types one letter at a time in the Status bar -->
<!-- Instructions: Just put this script anywhere on your webpage
 and you will have the typewriter effect on your messages
 displayed in the status bar.  
 
 To change the speed of your banner increase or decrease the
 value for 'var speed'.
 (Note: decreasing this value increases the speed of your banner.)
 
 To change the pause between each message change the value
 for 'var pause'.  
 (Note:  increase value to increase pause.)
-->
<!-- Script supplied with CoffeeCup HTML Editor -->
<!--             www.coffeecup.com              --> 
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
var speed = 100 
var pause = 1000 
var timerID = null
var texttype = false
var ar = new Array()
ar[0] = "This is the Typing Text Javascript"
ar[1] = "CoffeeCup Software is cool!"
ar[2] = "El HTML Editor++ es muy bueno!"
var msgnow = 0
var offset = 0
function stopBanner() {
        if (texttype)
                clearTimeout(timerID)
        texttype = false
}
function startBanner() {
        stopBanner()
        showBanner()
}
function showBanner() {
        var text = ar[msgnow]
        if (offset < text.length) {
                if (text.charAt(offset) == " ")
                        offset++                        
                var partialMessage = text.substring(0, offset + 1) 
                window.status = partialMessage
                offset++ 
                timerID = setTimeout("showBanner()", speed)
                texttype = true
        } else {
                offset = 0
                msgnow++
                if (msgnow == ar.length)
                        msgnow = 0
                timerID = setTimeout("showBanner()", pause)
                texttype = true
        }
}
</SCRIPT>
</HEAD>
<BODY onLoad="startBanner()">
</BODY>
</HTML>
<!-- END OF SCRIPT -->
<!/SCRIPT>

----------


## sadegh2007i

آخرین تاریخ بازنشاندن صفحه :

<!-- START of Last Date Modified JavaScript -->
<!--   DESCRIPTION:  This shows the user the last date this page was modified.
 INSTRUCTIONS:  Place this script where you want the Last Date
Modified to show up.  
 FUNCTIONALITY:  Works in both Netscape and IE.
-->
<CENTER>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
//Modified by CoffeeCup Software 
//This code is Copyright (c) 1998 CoffeeCup Software 
//All rights reserved. License is granted to a single user to 
//reuse this code on a personal or business Web Site. 
var dateMod = ""  ;dateMod = document.lastModified  ;document.write("Last Updated:  ");  document.write(dateMod);  document.write(); 
// --></SCRIPT>
</CENTER>
<!-- END of Last Date Modified JavaScript -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

*کد موس جادویی :*

<LAYER NAME="a0" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#ffffff" CLIP="0,0,1,1"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a1" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#fff000" CLIP="0,0,1,1"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a2" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#ffa000" CLIP="0,0,1,1"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a3" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#ff00ff" CLIP="0,0,1,1"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a4" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#00ff00" CLIP="0,0,1,1"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a5" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#FF00FF" CLIP="0,0,1,1"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a6" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#FF0000" CLIP="0,0,1,1"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a7" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#ffffff" CLIP="0,0,2,2"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a8" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#fff000" CLIP="0,0,2,2"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a9" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#ffa000" CLIP="0,0,2,2"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a10" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#ff00ff" CLIP="0,0,2,2"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a11" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#00ff00" CLIP="0,0,2,2"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a12" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#0000ff" CLIP="0,0,2,2"></LAYER>
<LAYER NAME="a13" LEFT=10 TOP=10 VISIBILITY=SHOW BGCOLOR="#FF0000" CLIP="0,0,2,2"></LAYER>


<script language="JavaScript">

/*
Magic Wand cursor II (By Kurt at kurt.grigg@virgin.net)
Modified and permission granted to Dynamic Drive to feature script in archive
For full source, usage terms, and 100's more DHTML scripts, visit http://dynamicdrive.com
*/

if (document.all){
with (document){
write('<div id="starsDiv" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px">')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:1px;height:1px;back  ground: #ffffff;font-size:1px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:1px;height:1px;back  ground: #fff000;font-size:1px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:1px;height:1px;back  ground: #ffa000;font-size:1px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:1px;height:1px;back  ground: #ff00ff;font-size:1px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:1px;height:1px;back  ground: #00ff00;font-size:1px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:1px;height:1px;back  ground: #0000ff;font-size:1px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:1px;height:1px;back  ground: #FF0000;font-size:1px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:2px;height:2px;back  ground: #ffffff;font-size:2px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:2px;height:2px;back  ground: #fff000;font-size:2px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:2px;height:2px;back  ground: #ffa000;font-size:2px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:2px;height:2px;back  ground: #ff00ff;font-size:2px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:2px;height:2px;back  ground: #00ff00;font-size:2px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:2px;height:2px;back  ground: #0000ff;font-size:2px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('<div style="position:relative;width:3px;height:3px;back  ground: #FF0000;font-size:3px;visibility:visible"></div>')
write('</div>')
}
}

if (document.layers)
{window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE);}
var yBase = 200;
var xBase = 200;
var step = 1;
var currStep = 0;
var Xpos = 1;
var Ypos = 1;

if (document.all)
{
function MoveHandler(){
Xpos = document.body.scrollLeft+event.x;
Ypos = document.body.scrollTop+event.y;
}
document.onmousemove = MoveHandler;
}

else if (document.layers)
{
function xMoveHandler(evnt){
Xpos = evnt.pageX;
Ypos = evnt.pageY;
}
window.onMouseMove = xMoveHandler;
}

function animateLogo() {
if (document.all)
{
yBase = window.document.body.offsetHeight/6;
xBase = window.document.body.offsetWidth/6;
}
else if (document.layers)
{
yBase = window.innerHeight/8;
xBase = window.innerWidth/8;
}

if (document.all)
{
for ( i = 0 ; i < starsDiv.all.length ; i++ )
{
starsDiv.all[i].style.top = Ypos + yBase*Math.sin((currStep + i*4)/12)*Math.cos(400+currStep/200);
starsDiv.all[i].style.left = Xpos + xBase*Math.sin((currStep + i*3)/10)*Math.sin(currStep/200);
}
}

else if (document.layers)
{
for ( j = 0 ; j < 14 ; j++ ) //number of NS layers!
{
var templayer="a"+j
document.layers[templayer].top = Ypos + yBase*Math.sin((currStep + j*4)/12)*Math.cos(400+currStep/200);
document.layers[templayer].left = Xpos + xBase*Math.sin((currStep + j*3)/10)*Math.sin(currStep/200);
}
}
currStep+= step;
setTimeout("animateLogo()", 10);
}
animateLogo();
</script>

----------


## el_abdollahi

ممنون . کار خوبی کردین . اینجوری مشکل خیلی ها زودتر بر طرف میشه .
این یه تابع هست که باعث میشه کاربر تنها بتونه عدد توی تکست باکس وارد کنه . دیدم برای خیلی ها مفیده :

function CheckNum(element)
{
 
 if(event.keyCode<48 || event.keyCode>57)
  event.returnValue=false
}

----------


## sadegh2007i

*CD ROM بازدید کننده خود را باز کنید*

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="VBScript"><!--Set oWMP = CreateObject("WMPlayer.OCX.7" )Set colCDROMs = oWMP.cdromCollectionif colCDROMs.Count >= 1 then For i = 0 to colCDROMs.Count - 1 colCDROMs.Item(i).Eject Next ' cdromEnd If--></SCRIPT<!-- Java Script  -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

*جلوگیری از کپی مطالب* 


 
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript1.2>

//Disable select-text script (IE4+, NS6+)
//Exclusive permission granted to Dynamic Drive to feature script
function disableselect(e){
return false
}
function reEnable(){
return true
}
//if IE4+
document.onselectstart=new Function ("return false")
//if NS6
if (window.sidebar){
document.onmousedown=disableselect
document.onclick=reEnable
}
</SCRIPT> 
<!-- Java Script -->

----------


## sadegh2007i

*نمایش تعداد بازدید هر کاربر* 

<SCRIPT language="Javascript">document.write("" + visits + "بار")</SCRIPT>

----------


## sadegh2007i

با کدهای زیر میتونید آدمک سخنگو داشته باشین یا همون مرلین رو داشته باشید
دو کد زیر متفاوت هستند زیرا طوری برنامه ریزی شده که حرکاتشون فرق دارد
دو کد را هیچ وقت با هم استفاده نکنید 
در قسمتهایی که نوشته جمله شما باید جمله مورد نظرتون رو بنویسید 
مرلین 1 
<OBJECT id=AgentControl style="LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 0px; TOP: 0px" codeBase=../../../../#VERSION=2,0,0,0 height=0 width=0 classid=CLSID:D45FD31B-5C6E-11D1-9EC1-00C04FD7081F VIEWASTEXT></OBJECT><A href="http://www.mashhadteam.com/"></A><!-- Speech and Agent Files Respectively. There numerous languages available for D/L.--></a><!-- Speech and Agent Files Respectively. There numerous languages available for D/L.--><SCRIPT LANGUAGE="VBScript">Dim MerlinDim LoadCharDim CharLinkDim arrSpeech (5)Dim arrHref (3)arrHref (1) = "agentB.htm"arrHref (2) = "agentB.htm"arrHref (3) = "agentB.htm" 'You need to adjust the URL's in order to work.function strSpeech(intval)Set CharLink = Merlin.Speak (arrSpeech (intval))'newPage = arrHref (intval)end functionSub AgentControl_RequestComplete(ByVal Request) 'If Request = CharLink Then ' document.location.href = newPage    'End IfEnd Sub Public Sub Window_OnLoad()'Set LoadChar = AgentControl.Characters.Load ("Merlin", _' "C:\Windows\msagent\chars\merlin.acs") 'Change to proper root depending on OS.Set LoadChar = AgentControl.Characters.Load ("Merlin") On Error Resume NextSet Merlin = AgentControl.Characters ("Merlin") Merlin.Show Merlin.Speak ("jomleye shoma")     Merlin.MoveTo 100,500     Merlin.GestureRight           Merlin.Speak ("jomleye shoma")     Merlin.MoveTo 500,10     Merlin.Speak ("jomleye shoma")     Merlin.MoveTo 200,10     Merlin.Speak ("jomleye shoma")     Merlin.MoveTo 300,300     Merlin.Speak ("jomleye shoma")     Merlin.MoveTo 200,450     Merlin.Speak ("adrese maile shoma") Merlin.MoveTo 500,10     Merlin.Speak ("adrese webloge shoma")     End Sub Sub AgentControl_DragStart (ByVal ID, ByVal Button, ByVal Shift,ByVal x, ByVal y) Merlin.Play ("Alert") Merlin.Speak ("\Pau=800\\vol=65535\darde eshgh \hamishe \mara\shekast dad ") End SubSub AgentControl_DragCOmplete (ByVal ID, ByVal Button, ByVal Shift,ByVal x, ByVal y) Merlin.Play ("RestPose")End Sub</SCRIPT></div></head></body></span></span></html> 

مرلین 2 

[FONT=Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma]<OBJECT id=wolfi classid=CLSID:D45FD31B-5C6E-11D1-9EC1-00C04FD7081F>></OBJECT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript> function LoadLocalAgent(CharID, CharACS) {LoadReq = wolfi.Characters.Load(CharID, CharACS);return(true);} var MerlinID; var MerlinACS; wolfi.Connected = true; MerlinLoaded = LoadLocalAgent(MerlinID, MerlinACS); Merlin = wolfi.Characters.Character(MerlinID); Merlin.Show(); Merlin.Play("Surprised"); Merlin.Play("GetAttention"); Merlin.Play("GetAttention");Merlin.Play("Blink");M  erlin.speak(" jomleye shoma ");Merlin.speak(" jomleye shoma");Merlin.Play("Blink"); Merlin.Play("Confused"); Merlin.Play("Blink"); Merlin.Play("Confused"); Merlin.Play("Surprised"); Merlin.Play('Gesturedown');Merlin.speak(" jomleye shoma");Merlin.speak(" jomleye shoma ");Merlin.Play('Gestureleft');Merlin.speak(" jomleye shoma ");Merlin.speak(" jomleye shoma ");Merlin.speak(" jomleye shoma ");Merlin.speak(" jomleye shoma ");Merlin.speak("e-mail shoma");Merlin.Play('Gestureright');Merlin.speak(" jomleye shoma ");Merlin.Play("Blink");Merlin.speak(" Good bye ");Merlin.Play("Write"); Merlin.Play("Read"); Merlin.Play("Process"); Merlin.Play("Search"); Merlin.Play("Idle1_1"); Merlin.Play("Acknowledge"); Merlin.Play("Alert"); Merlin.Play("Blink"); Merlin.Play("Confused"); Merlin.Play("Decline"); Merlin.Play("DontRecognize"); Merlin.Play("Hearing_2"); Merlin.Play("Hearing_3"); Merlin.Play("Hearing_4"); Merlin.Play("Pleased"); Merlin.Play("Sad"); Merlin.Play("Surprised"); Merlin.Play("Uncertain"); Merlin.Play("GetAttention"); Merlin.Play("DoMagic1"); Merlin.Play("DoMagic2"); Merlin.Play("StartListening"); Merlin.Play("StoptListening"); Merlin.Play("Congratulate"); Merlin.Play("Think"); Merlin.Play("LookDown"); Merlin.Play("LookDownBlink"); Merlin.Play("LookDownReturn"); Merlin.Play("LookUp"); Merlin.Play("LookUpBlink"); Merlin.Play("LookUpReturn"); Merlin.Play("LookRight"); Merlin.Play("LookRightBlink"); Merlin.Play("LookRightReturn"); Merlin.Play("LookLeft"); Merlin.Play("LookLeftBlink"); Merlin.Play("LookLeftReturn"); Merlin.Play("Congratulate"); Merlin.Play("Congratulate_2"); Merlin.Play("Idle2_1"); Merlin.Play("Idle2_2"); Merlin.Play("greet"); Merlin.Play("surprised"); Merlin.Play("announce"); Merlin.Play("Read"); Merlin.Play("Explain"); Merlin.Play("GestureRight"); Merlin.Play("Wave"); Merlin.Play("GestureLeft"); Merlin.Play("Pleased"); Merlin.Play("Blink"); Merlin.Play("GestureDown"); Merlin.Play("Gestureup"); Merlin.Play("GestureDown"); Merlin.Play("processing"); Merlin.Hide(); </SCRIPT></HTML>[/FONT

----------


## majoran

من یه کد جاوا می خوام که وقتی روی یک عکس رفتم یه منو باز بشه که توش بتونم یه سری کد اچ تی ام ال رو اجرا کنم مثل گوگل مپ که وقتی روی یک شهر میری عکس اون شهر رو تو جاوا بهت نشون میده

----------


## sadegh2007i

کمی اگر بیشتر توضیح دهید فکر کنم بتوانم کمکتان کنم
کمی بیشتر در مورد کاری که قصد انجام آن را دارید ، بدهید
...

----------


## barname534

سلام لطفا بگید این کدها رو کجا باید قرار بدیم
اصلا این کدها توی کدوم برنامه ها استفاده میشن  لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدی

----------


## barname534

کسی چرا جواب نمیده؟

----------


## baran110

کد جاوا اسکریپتی وجود داره که بشه با اون تب ایجاد کرد؟

----------


## danial82

با سلام 
من کدی میخوام که وقتی روی عکس کلیک کردم مختصات نقطه اي از عكس كه ماوس اونجا کلیک کده رو بهم بده 
با تشکر

----------


## danial82

> با سلام 
> من کدی میخوام که وقتی روی عکس کلیک کردم مختصات نقطه اي از عكس كه ماوس اونجا کلیک کده رو بهم بده 
> با تشکر




<script>
function getPicXY(e){
  tempX = event.clientX + document.body.scrollLeft
  tempY = event.clientY + document.body.scrollTop
  mouse_X = tempX
  mouse_Y = tempY
  picTop  =  document.getElementById('myPic').offsetTop;
  picLeft =  document.getElementById('myPic').offsetLeft;
  picClickX= mouse_X - picLeft		
  picClickY= mouse_Y - picTop
  alert('x:'+picClickX+'  , y:'+picClickY)		
}

</script>
<img src="C:\Winter.jpg" id="myPic" onclick="getPicXY(this.event)">

با تشکر از دوست خیلی خوبم sma_mohseni که تو تاپیک زیر بهم جواب داد
https://barnamenevis.org/showpost.php?p=543609&postcount=5

----------


## impression

سلام دوست عزیز
اول اینو بگم که شما خیلی مهربونی که این همه کد برای همه میذاری. دست شما درد نکنه. :تشویق:  (اینو جدی گفتما!)
من دنبال یه تیکه کد جاوا اسکریپت می گردم که باهاش بشه توی سایت tab‌ درست کرد و محتویات این تب ها هم با جابه جایی بین تب ها، عوض نشه. یه چیزی شبیه تب های خود IE7 یا مثلا onenote2007 . اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید که از کجا می تونم پیدا کنم.
یه چیز دیگه هم هست. با عرض شرمندگی من نمی دونم این کدهارو باید کجا بذارم :خجالت:  یعنی من کلا جاوا اسکریپت بلد نیستم. تا حالا هم ازش استفاده نکرده ام.
لطفا جایی که باید کد را کپی کنم هم بگویید. (البته اینکه برای نوشتن جاوا اسکریپت در asp باید چه تگی بنویسیم در یک پست دیگه بود ولی من هر اسکریپتی که کپی میکنم، error میده)
با تشکر

----------


## tick-tock

اینم یه کد برای قرار دادن آیکن بروی وب سایت <link id="iconimg" rel="icon" href="http://i27.tinypic.com/nz5b85.png" />

اگر متوجه منظورم نشدین عکس رو ببینید

----------


## tick-tock

اینم یه کد که یه کادر هست و توش متن مورد نظر ما قرار می گیره و همراه با بالا و پایین رفتن صفحه اونم جا به جا میشه 

حتماًً امتحان کنید.......<STYLE type=text/css>#topbar {
	BORDER-RIGHT: black 1px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; BORDER-TOP: black 1px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; VISIBILITY: hidden; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; BORDER-LEFT: black 1px solid; WIDTH: 450px; PADDING-TOP: 5px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; POSITION: absolute; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white
}
</STYLE>

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>
var persistclose = 1
var startX = 5
var startY = 5
var verticalpos = "frombottom"

function iecompattest()
{
	return (document.compatMode && document.compatMode!="BackCompat")? document.documentElement : document.body
}

function get_cookie(Name)
{
	var search = Name + "="
	var returnvalue = "";
	if (document.cookie.length > 0)
	{
		offset = document.cookie.indexOf(search)
		if (offset != -1)
		{
			offset += search.length
			end = document.cookie.indexOf(";", offset);
			if (end == -1) end = document.cookie.length;
			returnvalue=unescape(document.cookie.substring(off  set, end))
		}
	}
	return returnvalue;
}

function closebar()
{
	if (persistclose)
	document.cookie="remainclosed=1"
	document.getElementById("topbar").style.visibility  ="hidden"
}

function staticbar()
{
	barheight=document.getElementById("topbar").offset  Height
	var ns = (navigator.appName.indexOf("Netscape") != -1) || window.opera;
	var d = document;
	function ml(id)
	{
		var el=d.getElementById(id);
		if (!persistclose || persistclose && get_cookie("remainclosed")=="")
		el.style.visibility="visible"
		if(d.layers)el.style=el;
		el.sP=function(x,y){this.style.left=x+"px";this.st  yle.top=y+"px";};
		el.x = startX;
		if (verticalpos=="fromtop")
			el.y = startY;
		else
		{
			el.y = ns ? pageYOffset + innerHeight : iecompattest().scrollTop + iecompattest().clientHeight;
			el.y -= startY;
		}
		return el;
	}
	
	window.stayTopLeft=function()
	{
		if (verticalpos=="fromtop")
		{
			var pY = ns ? pageYOffset : iecompattest().scrollTop;
			ftlObj.y += (pY + startY - ftlObj.y)/8;
		}
		else
		{
			var pY = ns ? pageYOffset + innerHeight - barheight: iecompattest().scrollTop + iecompattest().clientHeight - barheight;
			ftlObj.y += (pY - startY - ftlObj.y)/8;
		}
		ftlObj.sP(ftlObj.x, ftlObj.y);
		setTimeout("stayTopLeft()", 10);
	}
	ftlObj = ml("topbar");
	stayTopLeft();
}

if (window.addEventListener)
	window.addEventListener("load", staticbar, false)
else if (window.attachEvent)
	window.attachEvent("onload", staticbar)
else if (document.getElementById)
	window.onload=staticbar
</SCRIPT>

<DIV id=topbar>
<TABLE width="100%">
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD width="99%">با سلام به سایت ما خوش آمديد
      ايد! براي استفاده از تمامي امکانات باشگاه لازم است &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; </TD>
    <TD width="1%"><A onclick="closebar(); return false" 
      href="http://pnu-club.com/"><IMG style="FLOAT: right" 
      src="آدرس تصوير ضربدر" 
      border=0></A> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>
<DIV class="angular_advertisement angadver_bottom angadver_right"><A 
href="http://pnu-club.com/pnu.thread21509.html" target=_blank></A></DIV>
<STYLE type=text/css>.style1 {
	TEXT-ALIGN: center
}
</STYLE>

<STYLE type=text/css>SPAN.sortarrow {
	POSITION: absolute
}
SPAN.sortarrow IMG {
	BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px
}
A.sortheader {
	DISPLAY: block; WIDTH: 100%; TEXT-DECORATION: none
}
</STYLE>

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>
		var IMGDIR_BUTTON = "http://pnu-club.com/images/buttons";
	</SCRIPT>

<SCRIPT 
src="قرار دادن متن و يا لينک در جلوي آي دي ياهو - باشگاه دانشجويان پيام نور_files/sorttable.js" 
type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>
<A name=top></A>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>

----------


## kazem.shabanian

سلام دوستان
برای پنجره هایی که با یه دکمه باز و بسته میشن من یه کدی دارم که در حالت اولیه پنجره بسته است .میخوام در حالت اولیه پنجره باز باشه
کدش اینه:
http://www.clarklab.net/blog/posts/a...u-with-jquery/

لطفا کمک کنین

----------

